# صوراخر مراحل تصنيع راوتر cnc



## شعبانكو (27 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاتة اقدم لكم اخر مراحل تصنيع راوتر cnc


----------



## بلال زبيب (13 يناير 2008)

*هل تبيع*

هل تبيع هذه المكنات الرجاء الاتصال بي وشكرا
:14:


----------



## بلال زبيب (20 يناير 2008)

اخي شعبانكو ما زلت انتظر ردك ولك الشكر


----------



## نيولا (21 يناير 2008)

*استخدام طريقة الجير بوكس*

الاخ شعبانكو

السلام من الملاحظ من الصور المرفقه بالموضوع انك تستخدم العامود اللولبي في عمليه التشغيل وهاذي الطريقه كويسه للمدي القصير وحسب الصوره ان مساحه المكائن المستخدم صغير ولاكن يلاحظ سماكه العامود ضعيفه وافضل واحسن الطرق هو استخدام عمليه الجير بوكس في التحرك ممايعطي ثباث وسرعه واداء موثوق فيه للعمليات الحفر 

وشكرا

نيولا


----------



## نيولا (23 يناير 2008)

في انتظار ردك


----------



## شعبانكو (14 فبراير 2008)

اخى العزيز بلال اسف على التاخر فى الرد و لكنى كنت مشغول و لم اكن استطيع الرد
عليك لانى لم اكن قد انتهيت من تصنيع الروتر ام الان فقد انتهيت بحمد الله و هوا يعمل بكفاء علية بحمد الله مقاس الروتر 90x190 و فى خلال يومين ساضع اخر الصور و الفديو


----------



## Amino (16 مارس 2008)

الصور لا تظهر عندى ولا اعلم السبب


----------



## msadek80 (30 يوليو 2008)

اخ شعبانكو
اريد تصنيع ماكينة مثل هذة الماكينة و عندى خبرات جيدة فى تصميم و تنفيذ الالكترونيكس للمساعدة
اريد تبادل خبرتى معك لتعم الفائدة
فهل تقبل
و جزاكم اللة خيرا


----------



## شعبانكو (30 يوليو 2008)

اخى العزيز msadek اقبل انشاء الله و على الرحب و السعة


----------



## msadek80 (31 يوليو 2008)

أخى جزاكم اللة خيرا و سوف ابدأ معك بعد نزولى الى مصر على 9 اغسطس إن شاء اللة
انا ساكن فى الجيزة و اريد ان اقابلك فهل هذا مكان مناسب لك
لكن حتى لو كنت فى اخر الدنيا ان شاء اللة هاجيلك
أخوك محمد عبد الصادق


----------



## شعبانكو (31 يوليو 2008)

اخى محمد انا ايضا اسكن فى الجيزة بجوار القرية الفرعونية و على فكرة المكنة شغالة عندى فى الورشة
وها تعجبك اوى انشاء الله


----------



## msadek80 (6 أغسطس 2008)

أخ شعبان
هل ممكن نتقابل يوم السبت القادم 9 اغسطس بعد صلاة العشاء مباشرة عند نادى المهندسيين اللى على البحر


----------



## شعبانكو (11 أغسطس 2008)

اخى العزيز اسف لم اقرا رسالتك الا يوم الاحد حدد ميعاد تانى و انا تحت امرك


----------



## msadek80 (13 أغسطس 2008)

*ياباشا ملحوقة*

ينفع نتقابل يا شعبان باشا يوم الجمعة القادمة 15 اغسطس
رقم الموبيل
0165789482


----------



## مناع البحيرى (9 نوفمبر 2008)

الصور ممتازه وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## abodonea (6 فبراير 2009)

الله ينور ماشاء الله شغل 100 100


----------



## شعبانكو (14 أبريل 2009)

*صور اخر راوتر اقوم بتصنيعة*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاتة
اقدم لكم اخر انتاجى راوتر يقوم بالحفر على الاخشاب و الالمونيوم و البلاستيك
كما انة يقوم بتغير البنط اتوماتيكىhttp://up2.m5zn.com/images-2009-4-14-10-3cboh0r4q.jpg-jpg


----------



## اديسون المصرى (11 مايو 2009)

مجهود رئائع اخى شعبان ولكن هل تم تشغيل المكنة بالفعل


----------



## اديسون المصرى (11 مايو 2009)

هل تبيع هذه المكنة وكم تبلغ تكلفتها


----------



## majestic1 (14 مايو 2009)

تسلم إيدك يا شعبان باشا .... ما شاء الله عليك )


----------



## شعبانكو (18 يونيو 2009)




----------



## شعبانكو (18 يونيو 2009)




----------



## شعبانكو (18 يونيو 2009)




----------



## marwan_x666 (21 أغسطس 2009)

أنا اخوك مروان من سوريا ممكن أعرف اكتر عن المخططات الالكترونية لمكنات cnc 
[email protected]
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## شعبان عيد (5 فبراير 2010)

اخى العزيز شعبانكو انا شعبان عيد من مصر اريد ان اعرف التكلفة الفعلية للماكينة امكانية توفير قطع غيار لها فيما بعد وايضا معرفة مصدر المكونات ان امكن ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## ehabkamel (7 فبراير 2010)

اخى العزيز هل يمكن التعرف عليك جزاك الله عنى خيرا اريد ماكينه كهذه فهل تصنعها لى ونتفق على هذا


----------



## khaledzahran (8 فبراير 2010)

الأخ الفاضل : شعبان
جزاك الله كل الخيرعلى هذا المجهود الرائع ، فأنت مثل مشرف لشاب مصرى يحتذى به ، ويشرفنى التعرف اليك
فكيف يكون ذلك 
مع العلم انى مصرى واسكن بالجيزة - فيصل - شارع العشرين
اخوك خالد - مهندس ديكور ومهتم بالسى ان سى لاحتياجى اليه


----------



## شعبانكو (9 فبراير 2010)

اخى العزيز مهندس خالد انا ايضا اسكن فى الجيزة ويشرفنى التعرف و لكن فى المنتدى منعين ارقام التليفونات وعلى فكرة المكينة شغالة عندى فى الورشة


----------



## شعبانكو (9 فبراير 2010)

يسعدنى التعرف عليك اخى ايهاب


----------



## khaledzahran (9 فبراير 2010)

الاخ المحترم: شعبان 
انها لسعادة بالغة لى ان يكون التواصل سريع لهذه الدرجة ، واشكرك بشدة لردك على ، وبعد اذن الأخوة الأفاضل بهذا الملتقى اسمحوا لى ان اضع رقم تليفونى للأهمية البالغة ،ولكم منى خالص الشكر
أخوكم 
م : خالد زهران


----------



## khaledzahran (9 فبراير 2010)

*الأخ الكريم : شعبان
سلام الله عليك ورحمته وبركاته
لو سمحت هل ممكن تحدد لى ميعاد (زمان ويكون فى المساء ومكان و يكون معلوم بالنسبة لى ) *
*علشان انا بعمل فى الصباح بالجامعة
ولك منى كل التقدير والاحترام
أخوك : خالد زهران*​


----------



## khaledzahran (9 فبراير 2010)

*الأخ الكريم : شعبان*
*سلام الله عليك ورحمته وبركاته*
*انا فى انتظار ردك*
*ولك منى خالص الشكر*
*أخوك : خالد زهران*​


----------



## شعبانكو (10 فبراير 2010)

وعليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاتة اخى خالد ينفع الخميس الساعة 8 مساء 11 فبراير امام القرية الفرعونية اخوك شعبان ربيع


----------



## شعبانكو (10 فبراير 2010)

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2605/3827894270_815fafb4e5_m.jpg


----------



## khaledzahran (11 فبراير 2010)

السلام والرحمة والبركات وكل ماهو جميل من عند الله لك يا أخى / شعبان 
شكراً لك على الرد ولكنى اطمع فى كرم اخلاقك هل من الممكن يكون الميعاد يوم الجمعة او السبت ... الخ
وفى الوقت والمكان اللى يناسبوك وذلك لانى مشغول فى هذا الميعاد ولك منى عظيم الشكر ولاحترام
اخوك : خالد زهران


----------



## شعبانكو (11 فبراير 2010)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله و بركاتة خلاص شوف الوقت اللى يناسبك انا موجود باستمرار فى الورشة


----------



## khaledzahran (11 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم يا أخ شعبان معليش انا تعبتك معى ينفع الجمعة الساعة 8 مساء 12 فبراير امام القرية الفرعونية 
ولك منى كل الشكر.
اخوك : خالد


----------



## khaledzahran (12 فبراير 2010)

يا اخ شعبان اذا قرات الرسالة بعد انقضاء الميعاد يكون الميعاد السبت
الساعة 8 مساء 13 فبراير امام القرية الفرعونية 
ولك منى خالص الشكر.
اخوك : خالد


----------



## شعبانكو (12 فبراير 2010)

وعليكم السلام لاص الساعة 8 امام القرية الفرعونية بس اكد الميعاد


----------



## khaledzahran (12 فبراير 2010)

انا معك واكيد الميعاد
خالد


----------



## شعبانكو (12 فبراير 2010)

اسف نسيت اقول لك انه يوم الجمعة


----------



## khaledzahran (12 فبراير 2010)

ادينى مسد وانا هكلمك


----------



## khaledzahran (12 فبراير 2010)

خالد


----------



## khaledzahran (12 فبراير 2010)

انت فين يا اخ شعبان


----------



## khaledzahran (12 فبراير 2010)

الففففففففففففففففف شششششششششششششششششششكر يا أخ شعبان
اخوك : خالد


----------



## adel_sebaey1 (25 مارس 2010)

ممكن أقابللك يا أستاذ شعبان ...
أخوك عادل من السويس 107303409 
وعظيم التفدير على مجهودك المحترم ...


----------



## العلم طوق نجاة (13 يونيو 2010)

ماكينة جميلة الفمليون مبروك00000متاخرة شوية معلش والى الامام ان شاء الله


----------



## العلم طوق نجاة (13 يونيو 2010)

الاخ شعبانكو ياريت تعرفنا اذا كانت هذه الماكينة انتهت ودخلت الخدمة ام مازالت فى دور التطوير وهل انت بتنتجها بشكل تجارى يعنى انت بتبيع هذه الماكينة اذا كان هى للبيع ممكن تعرفنا على مكوناتها هل هى صينية او اوربية او امريكية وهل يتتعاقد على انتاج هذه الماكينات ارجو الرد وشكرا


----------



## سناء عبدالله (6 أكتوبر 2010)

برافوووووو


----------



## أبوالفاروق (6 يناير 2011)

ما شاء الله ... تبارك الله ... عمل رائع !!!


----------



## عمادكمال (11 يونيو 2011)

اخى الكريم هذا المجهود مشكور عليه وربنا يوفق حتى تصل على الاقل الى روتر cnc homagو بتوفيق انشاء الله وشكرا


----------

